# TC Shockwaves



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

anybody shot anything with these yet, im pretty satisfied with the accuracy and the trajectory, but havent gotten the oppurunity to kill anything with them, does anybody have an opinion on these versus the 300 gr powerbelt?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

I have hit with both shockwave and shockwave bonded. They are very accurate. Unless you are shooting bear, moose etc, the bonded are not necessary. IMHO they are much, much better than powerbelts.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The 295gr Powebelt Platinum vs the 250gr Shockwave in my Kodiak Pro is much less accurate, although I was shooting triple 7 pellets with the powerbelt and I am shooting blackhorn 209 with the shockwaves. I won't shoot the powerbelts any more.


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I have shopt a few deer with the Tc shockwaves in 250 grain with the easy glide sabots
I shoot 115 grains of blackhorn 209 powder, and get 3/4 to 1 inch groups, out of a Tc encore 50 cal! 26 in barrel
here is some info on buller drop/energy
100 yds 0.0
150 yds -3.6
200 yds -12.75
250 yds -27.25
300 yds -48.50
Muzzle; 2260 energy
100 Yds; 1352
150 Yds; 1040
200 Yds; 813
I have shot deer at 7 yards to 125 yards, and all deer dropped in there trachs, with complete pass through's
I have yet to recover a bullet, and to be honest
I do not feel that all the bullets expanded all that well, but were just well placed shots!( heart, spine) 
I have read a lot on these bullets, and heard several folks complain about no expansion!
but because how accurate they are out of my gun, I still shoot them, and yet to loose a deer! with them!
But only when using the easy glide sabots!!
and for some strange reason, if i shoot the bonded 250 grainers, they shoot exactly 1 inch lower than the non bonded, with the same power/charge!
go figure!


----------



## HAWKEYE 50 (Aug 17, 2008)

I swear by the 200gr. ShockWaves. Especially since I completely switched to Blackhorn 209. Using 80grs. of BH209, I punch a hole 5.5" deep thru 3 compressed thick phone books at 25yds.


----------

